# 
.
       .   
    ,    2009-2010 .   ,    ,            . 
     ,     2010    2009
 ,        ?  ,     ?      ?   .
      ?
       1.      ?     ? ?
         ,       ?

----------


## .

**,       ,   .    ,      ,   .     
   ?        



> .
>       ?

----------


## 1963

.   ,     , ,   .   .    
       ,    /.    ?
    .   ,     .          ?       . ?       ?

----------


## Angur

,    ,        .
        .
  -     ?  :Wow: 
  -     ,           ,       , ..      :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
           ,        .
   .     ,     .  ,      :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
       ,          , .     ,     .
  ,      .    .    ,    ,  ,        .  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,        .


           07.     ,

----------


## 1963

> ,    ,        .
>         .
>   -     ? 
>   -     ,           ,       , ..      
>            ,        .
>    .     ,     .  ,      
>        ,          , .     ,     .
>   ,      .    .    ,    ,  ,        .


  2 ,           ,         500 .       .
           ,      .            ,        ...

----------


## .

*1963*,   ,   .             :Frown:  


> ? ?


  :Frown: 
          .      
   -   .      .
      1.      ,                  .

----------


## 1963

> *1963*,   ,   .             
>           .      
>    -   .      .
>       1.      ,                  .

----------


## Angur

> 2 ,       __ ,         500 .       .


  !
  ..          .     ?   ? 
      ,     :Stick Out Tongue:  .
 ,   "  " -  , - ,  -   ,  - ,     .          ? 2    -   ?    !

----------


## 1963

> !
>   ..          .     ?   ? 
>       ,     .
>  ,   "  " -  , - ,  -   ,  - ,     .          ? 2    -   ?    !


.    ,       .     :Frown:

----------


## Angur

> .    ,       .


  :Wink:

----------


## 87

! ,         .     .  .?    ? -.        ?
 :Frown:  :Confused:

----------


## .

*87*,          12.01.1996 N 7- (.  16.11.2011)
"  "     11.08.1995 N 135- (.  23.12.2010) "     ". 
,       ?    ?
   .     ,    .        .          .
         .      ,    .         .

----------


## 87

?  ,      -  .
      ?   ,    =)))

----------


## .

> ?


  .    -   ,   .         .
     ?

----------


## 87

,              .
  ,         -     .   . ,    .          ,          ,       ,

----------


## .

*87*,    ,     ,           
      ,    6%.      .
   .      -      ,           ,

----------


## 87

!!!!!
        ?  ?

----------


## .

-       .

----------


## 87

,,   !!!!!!!!

----------


## 87

!       -   ,      ?
            -     ?

----------

